

Facebook loses users, Twitter stalls, Myspace grows. - twidlit
http://socialmediatoday.com/paulkiser/199133/social-media-3q-update-who-uses-facebook-twitter-linkedin-myspace

======
chrisbolt
[http://paulkiser.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/myspace-3q-2010...](http://paulkiser.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/myspace-3q-2010-daily-
visitors.png)

Doesn't look like growth to me.

------
makeramen
are we nearing saturation of the social networks?

